# Organ Donor w/ demo vid



## Danbieranowski (Oct 24, 2020)

Knocked out an Organ Donor tonight. Super happy with how this one turned out. Both the look and the sound. I wish there was an option to control the rate of the organ whirl, as I’d much prefer a slower vibe, but otherwise it’s great. An easy build with a very unique effect. If you’re looking for something different give it a shot. 

Heres what it looks like on the outside:



Here’s what it looks like on the inside:




Here’s what it sounds like:


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 24, 2020)

Good job, the printed disc with your logo looks great with the hammered copper enclosure.


----------



## Mcknib (Oct 24, 2020)

Another excellent build and wee demo vid looks really good

Don't know if you've seen this vid I'm guessing you have






I referenced the originals page for a bit more on the controls

* 1. Up:* Level control for the octave up.

*2. Down: *Level control for the octave down.

*3. Choir: *This control takes a mix of the octave Up and octave Down setting and regenerates it. The end result is an additional 2 octaves up, 2 octaves down and direct signal with a slight delay that adds a “church organ” like feel. This control only works if the octave Up and octave Down are in use.

*4. Lag:* Delay control for the wet signal. Full counterclockwise is minimal delay. Delay time increases as it rotates clockwise.

*5. Tone:* Rolls off the high end as you dial it counterclockwise.

*6. Direct: *Level control for the analog dry

I liked the funky bass type sounds you can get with up all the way down and down all the way up then mess a bit with choir, I think that's what I did!

This is definitely one of those pedals you need to spend time with


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 24, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Another excellent build and wee demo vid looks really good
> 
> Don't know if you've seen this vid I'm guessing you have
> 
> ...


It’s an easy one to lose some time with for sure. Kind of like the Captain Bit which really opened up for me after a few sessions of experimenting. Thanks for the controls explanation!


----------



## Robert (Oct 24, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> I wish there was an option to control the rate of the organ whirl, as I’d much prefer a slower vibe, but otherwise it’s great.



The vibe is a side effect of the pitch shifting algorithm.  It's not really an intentional "feature", it's just marketed as one.  

You _might _have some control over the rate using a clock module but I don't think you'll get it into "slow leslie" territory... That'll also affect the latency.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 24, 2020)

Robert said:


> The vibe is a side effect of the pitch shifting algorithm.  It's not really an intentional "feature", it's just marketed as one.
> 
> You _might _have some control over the rate using a clock module but I don't think you'll get it into "slow leslie" territory... That'll also affect the latency.


Good info. Slow leslie is what I'd really want, but maybe I'll get good enough at the Terrarium stuff that I'll be able to pull that off there.


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Knocked out an Organ Donor tonight. Super happy with how this one turned out. Both the look and the sound. I wish there was an option to control the rate of the organ whirl, as I’d much prefer a slower vibe, but otherwise it’s great. An easy build with a very unique effect. If you’re looking for something different give it a shot.
> 
> Heres what it looks like on the outside:
> View attachment 7269
> ...


How it latency on that when the lag is fully CCW? It sounded pretty fast in the video but it’s hard to tell without seeing your hands playing. Sounds great! I’ve always been curious about this one.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 25, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> How it latency on that when the lag is fully CCW? It sounded pretty fast in the video but it’s hard to tell without seeing your hands playing. Sounds great! I’ve always been curious about this one.


When it's turned fully down it's not bad. You'll still feel it slightly. When you crank it up, it obviously delays the effected signal, which I suppose would be used with the mix knob turned down so the initial note is your guitar tone and the delayed sound is the organ effect, but who wants that lol.


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 25, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> When it's turned fully down it's not bad. You'll still feel it slightly. When you crank it up, it obviously delays the effected signal, which I suppose would be used with the mix knob turned down so the initial note is your guitar tone and the delayed sound is the organ effect, but who wants that lol.


Good to know. The FV1 is decent at tracking on some other pitch shifting patches.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Oct 25, 2020)

Jbanks said:


> Good to know. The FV1 is decent at tracking on some other pitch shifting patches.


It does well with this effect for sure. Add a little reverb after and it sounds even better.


----------



## ANGRY_SWEDE (Apr 4, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> Knocked out an Organ Donor tonight. Super happy with how this one turned out. Both the look and the sound. I wish there was an option to control the rate of the organ whirl, as I’d much prefer a slower vibe, but otherwise it’s great. An easy build with a very unique effect. If you’re looking for something different give it a shot.
> 
> Heres what it looks like on the outside:
> View attachment 7269
> ...


This will be my first pedal using the 32.768 Crystal. Are those polarized or should I treat it as a film cap and just drop it in? Thanks!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Apr 4, 2021)

ANGRY_SWEDE said:


> This will be my first pedal using the 32.768 Crystal. Are those polarized or should I treat it as a film cap and just drop it in? Thanks!


They are not polarized. Just drop it in! Enjoy.


----------



## Paradox916 (Apr 5, 2021)

Looks and sounds great!   Definitely worthy of the “Spooky vibes” logo.


----------



## teal (Aug 2, 2021)

Robert said:


> The vibe is a side effect of the pitch shifting algorithm.  It's not really an intentional "feature", it's just marketed as one.



I've built the organ donor a few days ago and in my ears it sounds like the pitch shiftings are a bit out tune compared to the guitar signal which creates overlaying waves that we can hear like a vibe.
Is it part of the algorithm that the octaves are inexact?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 2, 2021)

teal said:


> I've built the organ donor a few days ago and in my ears it sounds like the pitch shiftings are a bit out tune compared to the guitar signal which creates overlaying waves that we can hear like a vibe.
> Is it part of the algorithm that the octaves are inexact?


Yes, similar to a chorus.


----------

